# How Soon Were You Up Walking After Birth?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Whenever I hear homebirth stories mom always says "I jumped up and just hopped in the shower, no pain!" I birthed in the hospital (no tear, no episiotomy) and was attached to all kinds of machines so getting out of bed the first time was a major production which I put off for almost 8 hours until they took everything out of me.

How long was it before you were walking comfortably, getting up and down and such? Hospital or homebirthers.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

my first was a hospital birth and I was up walking about 1 hour afterwards.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Usually w/i an hour. Depending on how long it took for the placenta to come out. During my hospital birth I had to wait for my epidural to wear off.


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

Both of my births I was up and walking within half an hour or so. My first, at a FSBC, I delivered in a bed so I hung out there for awhile until I was ready to shower... we nursed, I had a snack first. It was probably more like an hour, now that I think about it. My second, at home, I delivered in a pool, and after I delivered the placenta (fairly quickly) I got up so I could get out of the cooling water and be more comfortable. That was certainly within half an hour. Both times I was slightly shaky and moved slow for a bit but felt great very quickly, and within an hour or two of getting up I felt more or less normal again.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Um... walking a bit in about 10 minutes. Walked upstairs after about half an hour or 45 min. Then took a needed nap







Walked around after the nap...

-Angela


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

I insisted on getting up and taking a shower with my second a half an hr after WITH an epidural, just had to have the catheter removed...could I feel my legs?? nope...but my water had been broken for over 24 hours and I just reeeeaally wanted to wash off
my husband helped me into the shower then brought dd in the bathroom in the bassinet with him once I was seated in the extra huge shower
after the epidural wore off (about another hr?) I was up and about with no problems..but I had no tears and just couldnt get over how lightweight I felt!

my first it was about an hr after but I had been stadol-ed out of my brain for that labor and had no idea I had had a monster episiotomy...the light weight feeling after still carried me through tho and I was moving around quite a bit...it really hurt to sit though and I didnt know why until about three weeks later when I got curious with a mirror to check out the damage so to speak


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

First birth, in a hospital with epi, I was out for about 2 hrs after the birth. I did not actually get up and walk until later in the morning.

Second, also with epi in a hospital. I was on my back for several hours because of spinal fluid leakage. Also got a rip-roaring headache from hell. Ended up having a blood patch procedure to get rid of it.

Third, no meds, nothing. Still at a hospital. Got up about an hour or so after the birth and walked to my post-birth room. Baby was more alert too.

I would never do a homebirth, although I am not against it. It just wasn't right for me and DH would have never agreed to it. However, I am glad that I had no meds the last time. What a difference.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*As soon as the placenta came away i went and had a bath, with dd1 +dd2 i was up and dressed about an hour after*


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

had a hb and was up probably an hour later taking a shower...but i didn't do too much walking for the first two days or so... my back was sore from a long labor where i didn't lay down much.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

My first was a hospital birth with epi and I was walking a couple of hours after birth, but with quite a lot of discomfort and terrible back spasms.

My second was a hospital birth with no pain meds and I was walking without any discomfort within an hour of his birth. I could have been up sooner but I wanted to snuggle my little guy and nurse. Everyone who I saw over the next couple of days was amazed when they saw me. I had so many comments about how I did not look like I had just given birth. And I didn't feel like I had either, aside from the poochy tummy and the precious babe nursing at my very full breasts.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I birthed at home in a birthing pool, and while I didn't WANT to, I got up out of the tub pretty much right away, with a lot of help. Then I had a great deal of exercise trying to get the placenta out - 3 hours of going up and down stairs, squatting on a birthing stool, squatting on the toilet - ugh. Then we went to the ER to get me stitched up. I felt a little wobbly, but ok. Then went to bed, and the next day I felt ok, and the day after that I was all dressed and everything.

Then 10 days later I couldn't get out of bed......


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Dd was in the hospital... I think it was probably about 30 or 45 minutes, mainly because I had no need to get up before then. People kept bringing me food, whatever.

Ds was at home... Let's see. We were in the water for about five minutes before the placenta detached and subsequently plopped out, turning the water nice and red, plus he was getting cold (despite what everyone else said, *I* knew he was cold!), so we got up and walked to the bedroom probably 7, 8 minutes after.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

As soon as the placenta was out and the baby had nursed a bit.

With my first I went to the hospital to get stitched up came back home RAN into the house to change my clothes and then we went to the store to get maple bars







I was really sore as in it would take me 20 mintues to get off the couch for about 2 weeks after. Walking was fine.

Second, very minimal soreness, what soreness I did have was my tailbone from having sat to long in the bathtub after birth, was up right away felt great.

Third, never felt like I had had a baby, no soreness nothing except a newborn in my arms.

Am curious to see what the 4th will be like.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Had a hospital birth, no drugs and was walking within the hour. However I did feel like I was walking like a cowboy and my tailbone was quite sore. Actually, the muscles in my entire body were sore, kinda like I had run a marathon, other than that felt great just very tired.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Almost 24hr unassisted.







: I had a hospital birth, no meds or even an IV until afterward when my plecenta would not come out easlily. Mymidwife guessed that I lost about 2x or more blood then normal so I had the spinns. Felt like my legs were jello and the room was spinning when I stood up so I needed my hubbie or a nurse to help me.







:

Andrea


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was a hospital birth, I nursed her for 30 minutes right when she was born, and then hopped in the shower.

DD2 was a HB and I was walking around getting dressed, putting clothes on her, within 30 minutes. And no soreness.







:


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a hospital birth. It was far from natural. I walked within minutes. I wasn't even sore. I felt like I had rough sex, thats all.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't remember with my first

My second I walked to switch beds 10 min after he was born, but he was a preemie, and I think I was in a super state of shock because I didn't go down to the nursery to see him until 3 hours later (i'm not sure why the nurses didn't help or encourage me? )

my third I was in the shower about 30 minutes after he was born.

My fourth, the took away to the nursery to monitor her before the placenta came out, and I got up and followed. Only to be stopped by the nurses who Insisted I was going to pass out (I felt fine) so I did give birth to the placenta and then I was up for the rest of the day (with no sleep) till they gave her back

sorry they were all hospital births with varying degrees of intervention (pit for 1 and 3) no narcotics or pain meds for any of them


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

hosp birth here. i woke up within an hour, went to pee and took a shower. i was far from fine but it was manageable.


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

After 24 hours, and then with assistance. I walked like an old lady, kind of bent over for about 2 days. I had a c-section, of course. People tell me this is great achievement after having abdominal surgery! Hopefully I'll VBAC this time and I can be doing the vacuuming within a couple of hours!!!


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

I was up as soon as the placenta was delivered and my tear was stiched up.
HOspital birth here.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I walked with help to the bed within an hour of giving birth with both homebirthed children. I walked on my own after that, but I had to do it slowly and it wasn't very comfortable. I walked comfortably 3 days later, but took it easy for a couple weeks. I had some slight perineal tearing with both kids.


----------



## pwit (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a homebirth but also hemmoraged horribly. I was on complete bedrest, not even able to get up to pee for 24 hours. My midwife came by the next evening and said I could get up to take a short shower that was 24 hours later. . . um no I couldn't, I couldn't stand up for more than 2 minutes without getting really really dizzy and tired.

HOWEVER, all that was from blood loss and not due to pain. I was a little sore but I don't think it would have kept me from walking around. If I don't hemmorage on my next birth I assume I'll be walking around within an hour if I want.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Well we went home from the birth center after about 3 hours. I had a bad tear and stitches so I couldn't sit for awhile, pretty much all I did was lie down or stand up for a few weeks. I had a long recovery, DB had to help me a lot.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

With my 3rd birth, a homebirth with no tearing, I was up and walking about within the first hour after giving birth.


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

with my hospital birth, i remember walking around in the evening, she was born at 2 pm.

my home birth, i had to get up and out of the tub for placenta delivery, then walked to the bedroom. about 2.5 hours after birth went downstairs and had supper.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With dd in hospital natural vaginal birth. I was up within the hour. I walked to the bathroom with 2 nurses 1 in back 1 in front holding up the chux pad to keep the blood off the floor, sat on the toilet to get cleaned up.

With ds in birth center natural vaginal birth. I was up within the first hour as well. This time tho with 1 nurse me and her holding the chux and I had to clean myself up again on the toilet







I was home with him 6 hours later. Hour drive back to the house with a stop for gas on the way not the funniest ride of my life but OMG it was so good to be home.

Both times I was moving around like normal by the next day just had to be careful how hard I sat down


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Second birth (UC) -- immediately. Well, immediately I was doing some light resus, then got back in (walked to) the hot tub to try to comfort him, then got out of the hot tub and tried to nurse him on the air mattress, then walked through the house to the bathroom to birth the placenta, then took a short mostly splash off bath, then got in bed for a little while to chill. I also wasn't swollen or anything like that.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

With all 3 I took a shower/herbal bath maybe 5-10 min after placenta was delivered.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

DD#1: c-section. After recovery, I was given a room and shortly thereafter they said I needed to walk to speed my recovery. I thought "No way!" but gave it a try. Man it hurt. I was slow and all bent over for several days. A lot better by the next week

DD#2: hospital VBAC and I tried to get out of bed right afterwards but felt faint so laid back down. They brought me to my room in a wheelchair. Shortly thereafter I needed to pee really bad and braced myself for the pain of getting out of bed and going over to the toilet. There was no pain! It was so much easier to get out of bed, walk, pee, I was practically high from the joy!


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Hospital c/s.

I had to get up to see DD in NICU. I fibbed at about 4 hours knowing I could get myself to a wheelchair next to the bed. I was not really un-numb enough to walk. When the nurse came in she made me walk across the rather large room to the toilet, which was pointless as I had a cathedar in. So I shuffled across the room, nurse and DH holding me up. We did some hygiene, and she helped me scrub my hands. DH and her wheeled me to NICU, where they made me stand and scrub again. DH and the nurse had to help hold me up, and they basically washed my hands. Even the RN telling them she had just scrubbed my hands would not get them to bend.

The next day, I felt great. I was walking all over and was only pushing a wheelchair to make DH feel better. I even got myself up out of bed that am. I drove with no problems one week later.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine was an unmedicated/no IV in a freestanding birth center. I was up about 2 hours afterwards to try to pee. Nothing happened, but I was able to get up on my own at 4 hours and take a shower and pee no problem. I was very lightheaded then. Later that night (we had to stay 12 hours because of my GBS status), I couldn't sleep, so I got up and went to watch TV in the living room. It was a few days before walking and getting up were done with relative ease. We went to dinner at 6dpp and walked to the park at 7dpp (I think - maybe it was a few days later).


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Within 30 minutes.

Hospital birth with pitocin and epi (sad sad sad - basically tied to bed, dreadful).

Liz


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

W/DD, I got up to walk to the bathroom after delivering the placenta & being stitched. I lost a LOT of blood and felt like hell. Hospital vaginal birth w/epidural.

W/DS, I had a c/s after labor & pushing w/no pain meds. I was up once the catheter was out, maybe 18 hours later. That was 8 days ago. I am still quite sore, especially at night.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I got up to go pee as soon as the stitches were done. I had a small tear. I guess it must have been about 20 minutes after the birth. Later that night I went down the hall to the kitchenette to pour myself a glass of orange juice. My nurse was surprized that I didn't call her to have her go get it for me. I told her it felt good to be up and walking around.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Just for comparison to the nice natural birth stories, I don't think I could walk unassisted for three days after my c-section.


----------



## sogriffin (May 22, 2005)

I had dd#2 in the birthing tub at a birth center. After she was born, I nursed her for 20min while the cord stopped pulsing. Then the cord was cut and I walked to the bedroom and delivered the placenta there about an hour later.
So I was up and walking (with the cord still hanging out of me!) within a half hour


----------



## MikoMum (Jan 4, 2006)

Unmedicated hospital birth---just over an hour as I nursed and was stitched during this time.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Within an hour. With 1 and 2 the nurses wouldn't let me get up for awhile; I think I would have been able to walk right after the placenta was out. I had no stitches, minimal blood loss, I wanted to walk to my room by myself but was wheeled anyways.

With #3 I was bleeding quite heavily for awhile but walked to the bathroom an hour or so after her birth for a shower and pee.


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

I had a hospital birth with epidural. Once the epi wore off I got up and walked to the bathroom. I guess about 1-2 hours after delivery. I was amazed, I thought when the epi wore off I would be in a lot of pain (I also had a 2nd degree tear/episiotomy) but I wasn't.


----------



## APMomOfKimmyN-Maya (Jun 1, 2006)

Both of mine were hospital births. The first was with no epidural and I was up and walking about 15 minutes after she was born.

The second I had an epidural and I was up walking around as soon as they got the IV out, which was about 45 minutes after birth.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

my first was a c/s with spinal and i was up and walking by the next morning (she was born in the evening).
my second was vbac with epidural and i was up really moving within about 2 hours after birth (would have been sooner, but they botched the first epidrual and killed sensation in my right leg for longer than the second epidural held).


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

My first was in a hospital, I had an epidural but it had pretty much worn off when I gave birth so I was up walking within an hour after, but I was SOOOO sore.

My second was in a free-standing birth center and I was up and walking around about 40mins. after her birth, it would have been A LOT sooner but we were waiting for the cord to stop pulsating before we cut it, which took about 30 mins. I didn't have any pain at all.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

My first was a c-section and I wasn't up for 48 hours and even then it was an excruciating nightmare.

Second was in a FSBC. I was up and walking as soon as I finished my post-birth meal (which I downed faster than anything I've ever eaten in my LIFE!). So I would say it was about 45 minutes or so. I walked out of the birth center and into a 3rd floor room of a hotel about 4 hours later... positively awesome.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

With my first which was a heavily medicated/high intervention hospital birth that resulted in a separated pubic bone, I was not walking for a week after the birth ( vaginal birth ) and struggled for several weeks afterwards.

Second birth was an unmedicated home birth. My blood pressure bottomed out at 60/30 and stayed there for a few hours after I had the baby. I really didn't get up and walk around until the next day, and my chest muscles were so sore from squatting and screaming and everything I couldn't do much. On day two I was pretty much back to normal and swept the kitchen floor







I'm kind of a weakling.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

dd1 hospital birth, didn't get up out of bed for at least 4 hrs. Had an epidural.
dd2- 1st UC, very rough time afterbirth-lots of bloodloss, and I didn't get up for a few days.
dd3- 2nd UC- awesome! up and moving within the hour. 180 degrees from my previous UC.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

1st-hospital with epidural and I can't remember when I got up, but I would guess it was several hours (3-6?) after.
2nd-homewaterbirth and I had to climb out of the tub as soon as she was born but was able to climb right into the bed, was horribly uncomfortable there so I waddled to the toilet where my placenta came out and I felt so much better. After that I was comfortable enough to walk around, but I chose to lie down.
3rd-homewateruabirth and I was up and in the shower about 20 minutes after birth. I just NEEDED that shower. After the shower I layed down and rested though.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

and hour or two on my "Easy labors" (yeah right!), but longer for the time I hemoraged.


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

minutes?

I took a brief shower to rinse off the blood about 40 minutes after birth.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a natural hospital birth and was up and moving around about an hour after giving birth. My muscles were sore but walking felt better than lying on a hospital bed for any longer


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I had a c/s and was up taking a shower/walking within about 6 hours (with pain meds in my system). I actually didn't find walking/standing to be a problem. I did have a problem getting up from a reclining position to standing, though (slept on sofa for about a month due to this).


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

with baby zero (no epidural, but medicated hospital birth), sometime after they finished putting in my stitches-- maybe an hour or so after the birth? i was still loopy from the demerol, so i don't remember too well. it was a minor tear that the cnm herself said probably didn't need the two stitches she put in, and, except for being loopy, i felt fine with walking around.

with baby one (unassisted birth), i posted a birth announcement in my blog a half hour after he was born, and then went to take a shower.







i had a minor tear with this birth also, but because of where it was (high on one of my inner labia), it was much more problematic to pee or sit than it was to walk, but only for about a week.

christina


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

First c-section, nurse came in wanting me to walk at 4 hours post-op. Did it with no problems.

Second c-section, got up on my own at 4 hours post-op figuring that's what I did the first time and that's what I was supposed to do the second time. Nurse came in and promptly freaked out that they'd had me up so early the first time. Still didn't have any problems though.

Third c-section, I asked to get up at 4 hours post-op, but they were insistant that I wait until at least 6 hours. I had a combined spinal/epi (other two were spinal only) that took A LOT longer to completely wear off (2 hours post-op for full motor movement vs. complete motor movement while still on the table with first two), so I figured I'd listen and wait 6 hours like they wanted me to. No problems at 6 hour point.

By 12 hours post-op, I was walking in the halls, though the nurses in each instance did comment that 'nobody ever listens to us when we tell them to walk, walk, walk'. Thankfully I was able to do just that and had fabulous recoveries every time as well.


----------



## angington (Aug 14, 2005)

After my hospital epidural birth: it was hours before the numbness wore off and I could walk.

After my home birth: I got on my knees in the pool to birth the placenta, then I immediately got up to take a shower. I was pretty energetic considering it was the middle of the night.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Ds was born in the hospital (transfer) and I had an epi. I could have gotten up right away but I was snuggling my baby anyway and their rules said I had to wait 2 hours because I was a fall risk. So after 2 hours they took dh and ds to the nursery to clean up and I got up, went to the bathroom, got showered and dressed. They introduced me to my peri bottle







and numbing spray and an ice pack.

I did have afterbirth pains that made straightening completely out to walk painful for about 2 weeks, so I just walked a little hunched over.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

Up and moving around within minutes. It was a little uncomfortable to sit for a couple of days, but that was about it.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

1st and 2nd I had an epidural but was walking within a few hours when I was transferred to well mother room. 3rd which was natural I got up and was taking a shower within an hour to see if that could help me pee. 4th I nursed first but then got up to go to the bathroom after about an hour or so.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I had a NCB that was all labor at home, 25 min pushing at hospital with no interventions (except external monitor). I took my first potty trip a few hours after birth, but essentially didn't get out of the bed to do anything other than use the bathroom for 3 days, and then I went home. It wasn't much different at home; I don't think I was really moving around until dd was almost a week old.

I had a really difficult recovery; and I have no idea why. Sounds more like how women describe their c/s recoveries. I had a lot of pain, and really didn't want to move AT ALL.

ETA: It was four weeks before I felt even remotely human again.

Julia
dd almost 10 mos


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

2 hosp births for me.
First- was a pit induction, one inch tear. I was up as soon as they finished stitching. I stayed up for 2 hours or so. I felt great, a little tired, but absolutely wonderful. Got up and dressed and went to church 43 hours after birth.
Second- no pit, a couple skid marks. I was up and in the shower about 20 minutes after the birth. (It was a LDR room and the room they were moving me to used a common shower in the hall. So I wanted to clean-up before I got moved at 40 min pp.) Felt great and wanted to go home then.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Probably an hour for all four - but there was no "hopping up!" It was more like gingerly getting up to go take an herbal bath and gingering getting back down!


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

I had an epidural, and walked to the bathroom about 2 hours after giving birth.

Honestly, after 54 hours of labour, during MOST of which I was walking (and not sleeping!!), I was MORE than happy to just rest for a bit! lol


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

With each boy, I got up off the floor right after the placenta was born. And crawled into my bed. And snuggled up my baby and went to sleep.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I birthed in a birthing room with MWs but inside a hospital and I was up in 10 minutes and in the shower, MW held my hands so I would not fall or anything and dh and my mom held the baby

This time I am having a homebirth and I imagine I will be up and around right away again!


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

2 hospital births....a LONG time. had 2 c/s's. plugged into everything. really think it was teh next day.

natural birth in birth center..w/in an hour. had dinner w/ dh and midwives.


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

Hospital birth, stitching took two hours so I was up probably 2 1/2 hours after she was born and straight into the shower


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it was around three days and then I was walking very cautiously. I had major complications after birth narrowly missing a blood transfusion. I was in the hospital a week. I could not stand up and change a diaper for probably three weeks to a month. I was so so happy my baby was content to sit with me as I couldn't even stand up and walk with her for more than a minute until arould 4 weeks old. Lets just say my recovery was very challenging. I am only starting to realize how hard when I see other friends who have had normal births.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a hosp. birth and was walking about 1-2 hours after.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Within half an hour, I suppose. However long it took them to wheel me back to my room, and as soon as they brought DS in I jumped out of bed so I could see him (preemie, being transferred to a different hospital across town, but they brought him to my room first so I could see him before they took him). My mom and her friend were amazed that I was walking around like that. No soreness afterwards, either. There's something to be said for tiny preemie heads


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

My hospital birth was very painful, although vaginal. I had two episiotomies, hemmorhaging, stitches everywhere. It was about 18 hours before I tried to walk. It was very painful, and I needed a walker...I was only up and about for 15 minutes before I was exhausted. I used a wheelchair for most of my visit (many trips from my room to NICU).

My homebirth was incredibly different. Once she was born and I was stitched, I did go take a shower. I didn't exactly "hop" up and run into the tub...I had my sister holding my hand, I was shakey and did require help getting in and out of the tub. But, it was only an hour after birth and I was amazed at being able to do that, considering the circumstances of my first birth.

~Emily


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

I was up after my natural hospital birth about an hour after dd was born. I was in labor for 40+ hours and wanted a shower badly. I wasn't skipping by any means, but I could get around just fine by myself (no IV, Cath, etc hooked up during labor, so maybe that helped).


----------



## bristow (Sep 5, 2005)

I walked after about 4 hrs. I was so busy bonding with my baby it didn't occur to me to get up until a nurse came and asked me to try to go pee. Man, I was shocked at how terrible the pain was even just moving from the reclined position to sitting up with my feet on the floor- coming to a stand was almost unbearable. I left a blood trail all the way to the bathroom.
This was after a completely natural birth with no episiotomy and no trauma or problems. (other than I just so happened to be a bleeder) I had a small tear on the inside but nothing big.
I am suprised to read how many of you were walking comfortably within an hour or so. I don't understand why it hurt so terribly for me.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was up after maybe 45 minutes, but needed help because the epidural hadn't completely worn off yet.


----------



## TheDivineMissE (Mar 31, 2006)

My first was a vaginal hospital birth and I was up about 45 minutes afterwards. My second was a c-section and I was up about 8 hours after.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

With my last I got up about 15 minutes or so after the birth and walked to a different part of the house where I felt I'd be more comfortable. This was with the baby still attached to me. I settled in a recliner, then after another 10-15 minutes I got up for the placenta to come out, then settled back in the recliner again. I got up after that only to change the baby or use the bathroom. Food and comfort items were brought to me.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

With my last I got up about 15 minutes or so after the birth and walked to a different part of the house where I felt I'd be more comfortable. This was with the baby still attached to me. I settled in a recliner, then after another 10-15 minutes I got up for the placenta to come out, then settled back in the recliner again. I got up after that only to change the baby or use the bathroom. Food and comfort items were brought to me. I was a little tender in the genital region, but had no trouble walking whatsoever.

My first was completely different. I was so roughed up by the crappy management of birth that I hobbled around the house for weeks. I had pulled muscles, everything hurt. It was awful.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Two hospital births, unmedicated, no monitors, IVs etc...

Both times I hung out with baby, nursed, etc for about an hour or so.

Then I was ravenous and demanded FOOD FOOD FOOD.

I don't actually remember any more what order it happened in - the other thing that happened about an hour after both births is that I had to PEE LIKE A RACEHORSE. I didn't exactly "hop up and run" but I got up and walked to the bathroom and dumped most of the extra water I'd been carrying in one huge go...

I think it was "gotta pee" and then "BRING ME FOOD!" in that order. I wasn't limited in how much I could eat, but after both births, I was suddenly just ravenous.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i nursed and ate for an hour and then pee'd. legally i had to wait 2 hours to go home and pee first. i birthed at a free standing birth center.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I had the baby in the bathroom, hooked it to the breast, dh and I kissed her all over and then kissed eath other. I got up and walked to our bedroom. I had a biiiiig contraction and dh dove under with the placenta bowl and out it slipped. My mother came into the room from her car at hthat point, and said "What can I do?" I handed her the bowl of placenta while dh wiped the splashes, and she helped us settle into bed, placenta still attached. She then went to warm some blankets in the dryer.







: So OK, maybe it was 3 minutes (?) from baby delievery to walking?


----------



## oregonbound (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
I think it was "gotta pee" and then "BRING ME FOOD!" in that order. I wasn't limited in how much I could eat, but after both births, I was suddenly just ravenous.

Hehe sounds like me, I gave birth at 8am and I after cuddling with the baby for a little while I was like "where's the coffee?"

My first was a c-section and I got up to pee about 24 hours and it was very painful and I almost passed out. With my second (unmedicated VBAC) I delivered the placenta, got stitched up, snuggled with the baby and then I had to pee, probably an hour after he was born, so I got out of bed with no help and went to the bathroom. I used the squirt bottle because I was sore down there but no problems as long as I was walking, sitting was another story...


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I had a hospital birth WITH an epi and was up walking around no problems 45 min. later. I am absolutely positive I could've done it much sooner but we did the 1 hr immediately after birth of just me holding baby and BF'ing....but I HAD TO PEE soooo bad.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I had two hospital births......one with an epidural, and one natural. With the epidural it took me a long time to get up, and I had massive post-birth pain. With my natural birth (but still in a hospital), I was up probably an hour afterward and I felt great.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

hospital birth with a midwife - i was walking about half an hour after the birth, i think? i felt fantastic immediately after, and probably could have gotten right up, but was cudding in bed for a while.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I had a hospital birth with my second, and was up and walking within 5 minutes, though just from toilet to bed because she was born on the toilet







I don't recall it being to terribly painful, but I wouldn't say I "jumped up" or anything.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Had a homebirth oct. 25th, 2006. Had baby in bathroom. Soon he came out walked into my bedroom for placenta deliver and sutures. Right after they sutured me (3rd degree tear) - took about 30 mins to suture(but that only because i hestitated a while before I let the midwife numb me - hate needles). I got right up and took a shower. The tear didn't feel bad, it was the sore butt, everytime I sit on my cushy couch for long time it took 5 mins to get up. But once I was up I felt good, and no pain done there.


----------



## calidarling (Jul 14, 2006)

birthed in hospital, and was up after about half an hour. i wanted to walk around but the kept trying to get me to lay down and even bullied me into a wheelchair to go to my postpartum room down the hall.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

All 3 of mine were homebirths.
#1 - 3 days
#2 - 20 minutes
#3 - 10 minutes

It took me so long with #1 because my legs were so sore from squatting for over 2 hours pushing (3.5 hours pushing total).


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

With my first birth, I had a pretty difficult time, but really did not "get it" so I was up and walking around within the hour. Took a shower and passed right out! Ops...forgot about all that blood loss. After that I was "watched" pretty closely by hospital staff and dh.

Second birth was very quick and no trauma. I was up to wash up within the hour. And then slept. DD was born at 12:41 AM and I had labored most of the day prior...so we were all tired!


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

I had an unmedicated hospital birth w/ a small episiotomy. I was walking less than an hour after birth.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

My first I had a double episiotomy and an epi... it took me around 5 or 6 hours before I had to pee so bad that I HAD to get out of bed. (Hospital birth.) The second time was a birthing center birth with a midwife, I pushed Isaac out- latched him on, and as soon as he was done nursing I got up and went to the bathroom and got into the shower. My placenta passed while I was nursing. So.. probably within 20 minutes.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

W/in an hour with all 3 HB's. It was waiting for the placenta and then BF'ing baby...and then it was toilet and bath for me...


----------

